

What I Did When I Couldn't Find a Technical Co-Founder - fraXis
http://www.groovehq.com/blog/technical-co-founder

======
hga
" _If I had found the right technical co-founder with the right chops at the
right price_ and for the right piece of equity, _I’d be telling a different
story now._ "

" _Of course, if I hired an agency....

Then there was the issue of ownership. By outsourcing development, I’d keep
100% of the company. This was good._"

While other things, including one of his comments, suggests he just plain
couldn't find anyone, I have to wonder if the above hints at one of the
reasons why.

On the other hand, he seem clueful, he chose an agency that could get the job
done, and worked closely with them every day (can't believe all the people who
try to do this in a "fire and forget" approach). Is sensitive to e.g. the
problem that none of the developers he's hired now have the sense of ownership
of the code they'd have if they'd been there from the start. Etc.

A bottom line is that from what I've read in this blog post and his replies to
comments, he sounds like a non-technical "product manager" I could very
possibly work for, a rare thing in my experience.

